# just a helpful heads up



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

If you are looking for any yanmar or volvo exhaust parts. I found a guy in Oregon that makes exact cnc replicas in stainless and sells them at 2/3 the cost. the yanmar exhaust elbow would have cost me almost $500, I got it for $200. and it came in 2 days. if you have any need for parts email Steve at [email protected] He can make parts for other motors aswell


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to know, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Technology is an amazing thing. Sounds like that elbow now should outlast the motor!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Watch those elbows on Yanmars or--*

You will be replacing a turbo and that ain't cheap. 

I loved my Yanmars.


----------

